# Katie-gorgeous gold. Ret. In indiana shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld*

I emld As Good As Gold and GRRACE in Indiana.
All Paw Crossed for Katie!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Karen - just got your email. You might also check with GRANDD in Louisville. Does Cincinatti have a rescue? What about Indianapolis? I really don't know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's mom*

Bogey's Mom

Thanks-I will look.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*can't believe*

I can't believe that nobody has adopted Katie and she is urgent


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14404940


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

See if you can email the rescue in other nearby states. I'm heading out for awhile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping
looke at katie!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who did you contact?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld*

*ON AUG. 18 I emld.

I emld As Good As Gold and GRRACE in Indiana.
All Paw Crossed for Katie! 
__________________*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shelter*

*i just emld. The shelter to see if katie was adopted or not.
Very worried about her.
Never got an answer from grrace or as good as gold.*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Would it help if others e-mail too?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I emld As Good As Gold and GRRACE in Indiana, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

*Finn

Yes it sure would help and BLESS you for doing that!!

Praying Katie can be saved. She is a beauty!!! LOOKS SO SWEET!*


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I just clicked on the petfinder link and it says adoption pending, I sure hope so.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I just saw that she i s pending, too. What a sweet looking girl. Sure hope she gets a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this reply from Michelle at Shelter today.*

*KATIE is pending pick up! SAFE!!!
They have to find a foster open -they should pick her up this week.

Michelle Seibold
[email protected]
Jay County Animal Control – Volunteer Petfinder Adoption Coordinator 

**NOTE FROM KAREN519
FINNTASTIC-thanks so much for emlg. As good as Gold and GRRACE like I did.
I think they paid attention when they say that SECOND EMAIL!!*
I told Michelle to let me know if Katie doesn't get picked up!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm really glad it helped!!


----------

